# Gas golf cart won't start - 1995 Club Car DS



## 3cutiger (Aug 12, 2020)

Hey guys, newbie here. Hope y'all can help. Trying to fix my dad's golf cart, actually for my mom, he's actually in ICU battling COVID, so trying to do myself to save her some money.
Have a 1995 Club Car DS. Started having problems starting, would have to try several times engaging the gas pedal before it started trying to crank. Now nothing happens when pressing the gas pedal (solenoid does click)
Solenoid is getting power to small poles (registers 12V DC when switch is on and pedal depressed). Large poles resistance does drop to zero when switch on and gas depressed. Still not even trying to crank, nothing. I even put in a new solenoid just to make sure I was testing it right, no results.
What would be my next thing to check? Spark plug? But figured if it was that would at least hear something. Starter? I've read about the micro switches but have no idea where to find them or if y'all think that would be the issue.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I suggest you check voltage on the far (starter) side of the solenoid, or at the starter itself during cranking. When compared to battery voltage during cranking, the voltage drop should be less than 1 volt.
If the drop is higher, than a connection issue exists. Of course you could always use jumper cables to validate the starters condition. And, a bad battery will give you a similar symptom.

Micro switches...well, the pedal or "throttle" cable has to act on some switch that in turn either controls a relay or goes directly to the starter solenoid. If you could get an electrical schematic it would really help you out.


----------

